# Exception 1 to 314.3



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

314.3 says "Nonmetallic boxes shall be permitted only with... ...nonmetallic raceways.

Exception 1 says "Where internal bonding means are provided between all entries, nonmetallic boxes shall be permitted to be used with metal raceways.

I want to run EMT to a plastic NEMA 4 motor start-stop station. This plastic box has a grounding screw inside which is attached to the metal rail on which the switches are mounted. The screw and the rail and cover screws are the only metal in the box.

Can I run EMT, with ground wire, into this box?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, or a bond bushing.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

swimmer said:


> 314.3 says "Nonmetallic boxes shall be permitted only with... ...nonmetallic raceways.
> 
> Exception 1 says "Where internal bonding means are provided between all entries, nonmetallic boxes shall be permitted to be used with metal raceways.
> 
> ...


Yes just use bonding bushings on the EMT.


----------



## WarAdmiral (Jul 13, 2012)

If this is an issue why not run in emt then change over to karflex or Lt. I would always run a ground unless the manufacture says otherwise. In most cases it say wire according to local or national code.


----------

